# Bolt Drive Toast!



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

Hi All. 

This morning I got the dreaded "4 lights blinking" on my Bolt.

After reading online, it seems that I need to replace my hard drive. I am not computer savvy at all, but it seems that this is a very easy procedure from what I have read online.

So does anyone know which drive is best to buy?


Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> So does anyone know which drive is best to buy?


The recommended drives are:

Toshiba 1TB model MQ01ABD100V

Toshiba 3TB model MQ03ABB300

Also Toshiba 2TB model MQ03ABB200, but they are OOS.

If you decide against the above, just make sure the drive is CMR, not SMR.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> Hi All.
> 
> This morning I got the dreaded "4 lights blinking" on my Bolt.
> 
> ...


It is POSSIBLE it could be the power supply but unlikely since a Bolt, usually marginal Roamio 2a power supplies that fail/partially fail, the Bolt comes with 3a. The 3TB Toshiba listed above is a CMR drive and should be new old stock from what I see, a STEAL at that price (around $60?)


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

DVR_Dave said:


> The recommended drives are:
> 
> Toshiba 1TB model MQ01ABD100V
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I rarely use the DVR part of Tivo, so I guess I will get the 1 TB.


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

tommage1 said:


> It is POSSIBLE it could be the power supply but unlikely since a Bolt, usually marginal Roamio 2a power supplies that fail/partially fail, the Bolt comes with 3a. The 3TB Toshiba listed above is a CMR drive and should be new old stock from what I see, a STEAL at that price (around $60?)


I see. Well thank you for your input. I've been reading about high temps being an issue, so I might try to find some sort of external fan to add to my system.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> Thank you for the info. I rarely use the DVR part of Tivo, so I guess I will get the 1 TB.


I put the 1TB drive in my daughter's TiVo a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

Someone said something about heat causing these drive failure problems. Did any of you guys come up with a solution for that? I read that some people leave the cover to the hard drive off to help it vent more.


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

DVR_Dave said:


> I put the 1TB drive in my daughter's TiVo a couple of weeks ago.


I just ordered the 1TB that you suggested. Hopefully the installation isn't too hard. I wonder if you lose all your settings and have to start over like a new unit.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> Someone said something about heat causing these drive failure problems. Did any of you guys come up with a solution for that? I read that some people leave the cover to the hard drive off to help it vent more.


It's the cover for the cable card, not the hard drive. People also put a bottle cap under each corner to raise the box up a little for better airflow underneath.


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

DVR_Dave said:


> It's the cover for the cable card, not the hard drive. People also put a bottle cap under each corner to raise the box up a little for better airflow underneath.


I was thinking of ordering this to sit the bolt on top of.









Amazon.com: AC Infinity AIRCOM T9, Quiet Cooling Fan System 17" Top-Exhaust for Receivers, Amps, DVR, AV Cabinet Components : Electronics


Buy AC Infinity AIRCOM T9, Quiet Cooling Fan System 17" Top-Exhaust for Receivers, Amps, DVR, AV Cabinet Components: Case Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> I just ordered the 1TB that you suggested. Hopefully the installation isn't too hard. I wonder if you lose all your settings and have to start over like a new unit.


Yes, you start out new. Lose recordings, one passes, need to re-pair CableCARD, etc.

The hardest part of the HD replacement is removing the cover. You need to be very careful that you don't break any of the tabs.

FYI - you need a T9 and T10 torx screwdriver.


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

DVR_Dave said:


> Yes, you start out new. Lose recordings, one passes, need to re-pair CableCARD, etc.
> 
> The hardest part of the HD replacement is removing the cover. You need to be very careful that you don't break any of the tabs.
> 
> FYI - you need a T9 and T10 torx screwdriver.


I have the T9 & T10. It all sounds easy except pairing the cable card. Hopefully the initial setup will go smoothly for me. How about I hire you to come by and do it! ;-)


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

I watched this Weakness video and it helped me get the case open.
TiVo Bolt Fan and Hard Drive Repair and Replacement


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> I was thinking of ordering this to sit the bolt on top of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, a bit expensive though. I sit mine on top of one of those laptop "coolers" that hooks into the USB port. Kinda the same, 2-3 fans I think, the unit you are looking at seems to be a Cadillac of coolers. Leaving the top off the Bolt not bad idea also if you don't mind the way it looks. The small confined space coupled with high heat from the CPU is what probably causes the heat problem.

Am curious, why don't you use the DVR part of the Bolt much, mostly stream? If so why not use a dedicated streamer, Tivo 4K or one of the multitudes of others? Using Tivo DVR for streaming not the best (not a whole lot of options), though if you want capability for both recording and streaming in one unit it's doable.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> I was thinking of ordering this to sit the bolt on top of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAY too much money! Try this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MWH4FL4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

EDIT: And pull off the cableCARD cover and blow in to it or out of it. Use something to hold up the other side of the TiVo to level it off.


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

tommage1 said:


> Interesting, a bit expensive though. I sit mine on top of one of those laptop "coolers" that hooks into the USB port. Kinda the same, 2-3 fans I think, the unit you are looking at seems to be a Cadillac of coolers. Leaving the top off the Bolt not bad idea also if you don't mind the way it looks. The small confined space coupled with high heat from the CPU is what probably causes the heat problem.
> 
> Am curious, why don't you use the DVR part of the Bolt much, mostly stream? If so why not use a dedicated streamer, Tivo 4K or one of the multitudes of others? Using Tivo DVR for streaming not the best (not a whole lot of options), though if you want capability for both recording and streaming in one unit it's doable.


I guess I'm not big on recording shows. I do use it once in a while, but I like to watch stuff live. I took your advice and ordered a laptop cooler. It comes today. Hopefully it will do tha trick. I'm gonna try removing the cover to the cable card and see what that does.


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

pl1 said:


> WAY too much money! Try this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MWH4FL4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> EDIT: And pull off the cableCARD cover and blow in to it or out of it. Use something to hold up the other side of the TiVo to level it off.


I wanted to get something that actually plugs into an outlet so I can control it with my home automation system.


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

das335 said:


> I watched this Weakness video and it helped me get the case open.
> TiVo Bolt Fan and Hard Drive Repair and Replacement


I just watched it. Looks fairly simple. I wonder what happens after I turn it back on. Do I have to set up the unit all over again, or does it remember my settings?

I hope it remembers because I have no idea what the settings are now.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> I just watched it. Looks fairly simple. I wonder what happens after I turn it back on. Do I have to set up the unit all over again, or does it remember my settings?
> 
> I hope it remembers because I have no idea what the settings are now.


It starts as new. Basically a factory reset.

Guided Setup
CableCARD pairing
One Pass setup
...


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> I hope it remembers because I have no idea what the settings are now.


You will be starting completely fresh. The only way to NOT do that would be to try to copy your existing drive to the new one (using certain tools that work with Tivo drives). But since the drive is bad will probably not work. There is a CHANCE it would, but even if it does errors may copy. If you do want to try, DDrescue would probably be the way to go. It tries to repair errors if possible. I suppose it's worth a try, if what's on there now it worth it to ya, if it doesn't work you'd have to start fresh which is what you are doing now anyway.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> I guess I'm not big on recording shows. I do use it once in a while, but I like to watch stuff live. I took your advice and ordered a laptop cooler. It comes today. Hopefully it will do tha trick. I'm gonna try removing the cover to the cable card and see what that does.


I just upgraded a Bolt to 3TB. Checked the temp reported by the Tivo before the upgrade, while on the laptop cooler it was 56 degrees (I assume the Tivo reports centigrade.) I think it is measuring the temp of the CPU, "On Die" temp. Took apart, put in new drive, hooked back up but left the cover completely off the Bolt. Did not hookup the laptop cooler yet, wanted to see temp with just cover removed. It's 48 degrees now. I keep my place 77-78 degrees F in the summer. Will hookup cooler again to see if it takes it down anymore. You CAN hide the Bolt behind things since the remote is RF so don't see it with cover off, not an eyesore. The strange case is kinda an eyesore to begin with


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> Will hookup cooler again to see if it takes it down anymore


With the cover off the cooler does not seem to do much if anything, temp is about the same. I think I will leave the cover off. I will put a piece of paper over the top to keep dust out. If worried about the paper touching anything on the board could probably bend the sides and tape to the sides of the Bolt maybe 1/2" to an inch above the electronics.

Hmm, probably a good idea to bend and keep above the electronics. I doubt it gets hot enough where it could ignite the paper but who knows? Or use something else to keep the dust out.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

tommage1 said:


> With the cover off the cooler does not seem to do much if anything, temp is about the same. I think I will leave the cover off. I will put a piece of paper over the top to keep dust out. If worried about the paper touching anything on the board could probably bend the sides and tape to the sides of the Bolt maybe 1/2" to an inch above the electronics.
> 
> Hmm, probably a good idea to bend and keep above the electronics. I doubt it gets hot enough where it could ignite the paper but who knows? Or use something else to keep the dust out.


Going to forget the paper, while SHOULD not get hot enough to ignite some sort of electronics failure or lightning could cause spark. Will just put some wood on each side of the Bolt and cover with something rigid and non flammable.


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

tommage1 said:


> You will be starting completely fresh. The only way to NOT do that would be to try to copy your existing drive to the new one (using certain tools that work with Tivo drives). But since the drive is bad will probably not work. There is a CHANCE it would, but even if it does errors may copy. If you do want to try, DDrescue would probably be the way to go. It tries to repair errors if possible. I suppose it's worth a try, if what's on there now it worth it to ya, if it doesn't work you'd have to start fresh which is what you are doing now anyway.


Thank you for all the info.


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

tommage1 said:


> Interesting, a bit expensive though. I sit mine on top of one of those laptop "coolers" that hooks into the USB port. Kinda the same, 2-3 fans I think, the unit you are looking at seems to be a Cadillac of coolers. Leaving the top off the Bolt not bad idea also if you don't mind the way it looks. The small confined space coupled with high heat from the CPU is what probably causes the heat problem.
> 
> Am curious, why don't you use the DVR part of the Bolt much, mostly stream? If so why not use a dedicated streamer, Tivo 4K or one of the multitudes of others? Using Tivo DVR for streaming not the best (not a whole lot of options), though if you want capability for both recording and streaming in one unit it's doable.


So the USB plugs on the back of the Bolt have enough power to run a laptop cooler? Are they switched? Meaning that the laptop cooler only runs when the Bolt is powered on?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> So the USB plugs on the back of the Bolt have enough power to run a laptop cooler? Are they switched? Meaning that the laptop cooler only runs when the Bolt is powered on?


It runs for me. Well it only runs when there is power going to the Bolt? Not sure what you mean about powered on, there is either no power (unplugged or turned off at the power center/surge suppressor, there is no on/off switch on the Bolt), cooler will not run, standby/sleep (maybe that is what you mean?), cooler runs or full operation, cooler runs. Different than TV where it can be turned off but still provide power to USB ports, kinda standby I guess, but doing a lot less than the Tivo in standby, Tivo still does recordings, internet connections etc, just no buffers for the tuners and no lights. I completely turn off my TV and sound system when not in use, they are on the power center, I turn the individual switches off so no power at all, not even standby.

Bolt with cover off is still running 47-48 degrees, compared to about 56 with cooler and cover on.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> So the USB plugs on the back of the Bolt have enough power to run a laptop cooler? Are they switched? Meaning that the laptop cooler only runs when the Bolt is powered on?


I never really thought about how much power the laptop cooler draws. I know others use them with Bolt and have not heard any issues. The Bolt 12v 3a power supply has a decent amount of headroom I think, unlike Roamio 2a. If worried could always get a 12v 4a power supply, same polarity. I usually upgrade my Roamios PS to 3a, Bolt have not upgraded to 4a but could I suppose. Really the more amps available the better, must be 12v though, the devices only draw what they need, could probably use 10a if you want, as long as 12v and correct polarity, and switching PS (most are nowadays), not linear. Swtiching very light, linear heavy.


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

tommage1 said:


> It runs for me. Well it only runs when there is power going to the Bolt? Not sure what you mean about powered on, there is either no power (unplugged or turned off at the power center/surge suppressor, there is no on/off switch on the Bolt), cooler will not run, standby/sleep (maybe that is what you mean?), cooler runs or full operation, cooler runs. Different than TV where it can be turned off but still provide power to USB ports, kinda standby I guess, but doing a lot less than the Tivo in standby, Tivo still does recordings, internet connections etc, just no buffers for the tuners and no lights. I completely turn off my TV and sound system when not in use, they are on the power center, I turn the individual switches off so no power at all, not even standby.
> 
> Bolt with cover off is still running 47-48 degrees, compared to about 56 with cooler and cover on.


Thanks. I just hope the cooler is not too loud.


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

tommage1 said:


> Bolt with cover off is still running 47-48 degrees, compared to about 56 with cooler and cover on.


I presume you are talking Celsius?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> I presume you are talking Celsius?


I assume so, what the Bolt reports on the system screen, ODT, CPU I guess, doubt very much the CPU would run at 47-56 F


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

I wonder if it would be a benefit to the high temp problem to drill holes in the top cover. This way it is still basically protected inside, but there are vents to help the excess heat escape. I am curious why Tivo didn't do this since heat is obviously an issue with the bolt. Many of my AV electronics have vented covers.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> I wonder if it would be a benefit to the high temp problem to drill holes in the top cover. This way it is still basically protected inside, but there are vents to help the excess heat escape. I am curious why Tivo didn't do this since heat is obviously an issue with the bolt. Many of my AV electronics have vented covers.


While some people like to point fingers at heat build up, it is not the be all and end all of Bolt problems, plenty of people run Bolts without additional cooling and they run fine.
The bigger flaw is the 2.5" drives and their higher failure rate compared to 3.5" drives IMNSHO.

Could Tivo have done better by over-engineering? yes, that's why the Roamio is a tank, but they were all about cutting costs with the Bolt and they succeeded.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

tommage1 said:


> I never really thought about how much power the laptop cooler draws. I know others use them with Bolt and have not heard any issues.


I've been running my "AC Infinity MULTIFAN S4" off the USB port for as long as I've owned it. It has three speed settings, I just leave it on medium (medium sound, medium volume). The fan points into where the cableCARD cover was and my ODT is 57C. (My house right now is 83F.)

Added: Cover on.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

dianebrat said:


> While some people like to point fingers at heat build up, it is not the be all and end all of Bolt problems, plenty of people run Bolts without additional cooling and they run fine.
> The bigger flaw is the 2.5" drives and their higher failure rate compared to 3.5" drives IMNSHO.
> 
> Could Tivo have done better by over-engineering? yes, that's why the Roamio is a tank, but they were all about cutting costs with the Bolt and they succeeded.


I remember someone from TiVo saying the Bolt hardware was designed to allow for more heat than previous models. But, many people say that heat kills hard drives, so that may not have been factored in properly. Who really knows. You're right that the 2.5" drives are the biggest flaw of the Bolt.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

pl1 said:


> I remember someone from TiVo saying the Bolt hardware was designed to allow for more heat than previous models. But, many people say that heat kills hard drives, so that may not have been factored in properly. Who really knows. You're right that the 2.5" drives are the biggest flaw of the Bolt.


Yeah, it was Tivo Ted. But as you say I think they were talking about the CPU/MB being ok with the heat. Probably not so much the drive. 2.5" drive 24/7 coupled with high heat, not a good combo IMO.


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

I just installed the new HD and did the setup. Took about 15-20 min. All is working perfectly now.

Thank you ALL for your advice and assistance!


----------



## TivoBearSoCal (6 mo ago)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> Thanks. I just hope the cooler is not too loud.


Where do you go to see the temp? I can't find it anywhere under settings

Thanks


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

TivoBearSoCal said:


> Where do you go to see the temp? I can't find it anywhere under settings


TE3 is Settings & Messages -> Help -> Account & System Info -> System Information -> MBT: Internal Temperature


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

DVR_Dave said:


> TE3 is Settings & Messages -> Help -> Account & System Info -> System Information -> MBT: Internal Temperature


Yeah, but with Bolt/Edge it's ODT. Roamio and back MBT. And they are different, Tivo Ted mentioned that when discussing Bolt temps, cannot compare directly. I think the Bolt/Edge ODT measures CPU temp? And the MBT, well I assume that is something on the motherboard being measured?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

tommage1 said:


> Yeah, but with Bolt/Edge it's ODT. Roamio and back MBT. And they are different, Tivo Ted mentioned that when discussing Bolt temps, cannot compare directly. I think the Bolt/Edge ODT measures CPU temp? And the MBT, well I assume that is something on the motherboard being measured?


Thanks for the correction.

I'm assuming: MBT = motherboard temp, ODT = on die temp


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

DVR_Dave said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> I'm assuming: MBT = motherboard temp, ODT = on die temp


Not that I really know, so I looked it up: the T stands for Termination.


----------

